# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  वर्ल्ड कप 2011

## sunnyy02

:bloom:  :Tiranga: दोस्तों  सभी विषय पर यहाँ सूत्र है पर क्रिकेट पर नहीं है ,इस लिये मै आप को  वर्ल्ड कप २०११ के कुछ खास लम्हों के*फोटो*पेश*करूगा आशा है*आप*पसंद करेंगे :Tiranga:

----------


## sunnyy02

:Tiranga:  :Tiranga:

----------


## sunnyy02

26/2 आज का मैच  श्री लंका  vs पाकिस्तान

----------


## sunnyy02

क्या किसी को क्रिकेट में रूचि नहीं है कोई रिप्लाय नहीं

----------


## vipgaurav

LOLZ  NORMAL PICS IS NOT ALLOWED ....

----------


## hawai1

very nice pictures in good action

----------


## gulluu

अच्छा सूत्र है ,कृपया धैर्य बनाये रखें . पहले ये सूत्र गलत विभाग में था, अब ठीक है .

----------


## Nisha.Patel

गुड पोस्ट करते रहो

----------


## welcome

गुड पोस्ट करते रहो

----------


## sunnyy02

27/2  भारत v/s इंग्लैंड

----------


## mast.name

match was too much exiting..tied ho gya yarrrrrrr...chlo India hrne se bch gya....prr jitne se bhi chuk gya..........dono teams bhot acha kheli.......

----------


## sunnyy02

:bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## sunnyy02

:bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## sunnyy02

28/2   Zimbabwe 298/9 v Canada 123 (42.1 ov)
                 Zimbabwe won by 175 runs
            West Indies 330/8 v Netherlands 115 (31.3 ov)
                 West Indies won by 215 runs

----------


## sunnyy02

:bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## Rashmi hedge

World Cup 2011, Top 10 Batmans (MOST RUN)
1  	AJ Strauss (England)		        246
2	V Sehwag (INDIA)			210
3  	Misbah-ul-Haq (Pakistan)		148
4  	SR Tendulkar (INDIA)		        148
5 	KC Sangakkara (Sri Lanka)		141
6 	SR Watson (Australia)		        141
7  	RN ten Doeschate (Netherlands)	126
8 	Younis Khan (Pakistan)		        122
9  	Tamim Iqbal (Bangladesh)	        114
10  	V Kohli (INDIA)			        108

World Cup 2011, Top 10 Bowler (MOST WICKET)
1	Shahid Afridi (Pakistan)		9
2	MG Johnson (Australia)		8
3	KAJ Roach	 (West Indies)	7
4	HK Bennett (New Zealand)	6
5	TT Bresnan (England)		6
6	MM Patel (INDIA)			6
7	SW Tait (Australia)		5
8	NLTC Perera (Sri Lanka)		5
9	Shafiul Islam (Bangladesh)	5
10	Z Khan (INDIA)			5

Group A
Teams(Match)	Point		

1 Pakistan (2)	     4	
2 Australia (2)	     4	
3 Sri Lanka (2)	     2	
4 New Zealand(2)	     2	
5 Zimbabwe (2)	     2	
6 Canada (2)	     0	 
7 Kenya (2)	             0

Group B
Teams(Match)	Point		

1 INDIA (2)	                3
2 England (2)	        3	
3 West Indies(2)	        2	
4 South Africa (1)	2	 
5 Bangladesh (2)	        2
6 Netherlands (2)	        0			
7 Ireland (1)	        0

Highest Score in World Cup 2011

INDIA		        370/4	 v Bangladesh
England		338/8	 v INDIA	
INDIA		        338/10v England	
Sri Lanka		332/7	 v Canada
West Indies 	330/8  v Netherlands

----------


## sunnyy02

मलिंगा  के   योर्केर्स  ने धुल चटाई केन्या को

----------


## sunnyy02

:bloom:  :bloom: IRELAND ने INGLAND  को हराया:salut:

----------


## sunnyy02

3/3 
South Africa 351/5 (50 ov); Netherlands 120 (34.5 ov)
South Africa won by 231 runs
Pakistan 184 (43 ov); Canada 138 (42.5 ov)
Pakistan won by 46 runs

----------


## sunnyy02

4/3   ये क्रिकेट है मेरे यार 
Zimbabwe 162 v N Zealand 166/0 (33.3 ov)
N Zealand won by 10 wickets (with 99 balls remaining
Bangladesh 58 v West Indies 59/1 (12.2 ov)
West Indies won by 9 wickets (with 226 balls remaining

----------


## JOHN CENA

COME ON INDIA........ DIKHA DO..................

----------


## sunnyy02

:Tiranga:  :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:

----------


## sunnyy02

:Tiranga:  :Tiranga: india won  match भारत की शानदार विजय :

----------


## sunnyy02

india  :Tiranga: भारत की शानदार विजय :

----------


## hitesh chaurasia

aacha he pr aap is world ke ache update or kuch andr ki bat bataye to bahut hi accha hoga

----------


## Sandeep1990

achha hai

----------


## sunnyy02

आज का मैच 
Sri Lanka v Zimbabwe, Pallekele

----------


## raj_ganvir

bahut mast yaar ........... maja aa gaya ............

----------


## sunnyy02

West Indies 275 v Ireland 231 (49 ov)
West Indies won by 44 runs

England 225 v Bangladesh 227/8 (49 ov)
Bangladesh won by 2 wickets (with 6 balls remaining

----------


## sunnyy02

:Globe:  :Globe:

----------


## sunnyy02

:Globe: 14 march :Globe: 
Netherlands 160 v Bangladesh 166/4 (41.2 ov)
Bangladesh won by 6 wickets (with 52 balls remaining

Zimbabwe 151/7 v Pakistan 164/3 (34.1/38 ov)
Pakistan won by 7 wickets (with 23 balls remaining) (D/L method)

----------


## sunnyy02

रोमांचक  मैच

----------


## sunnyy02

15/3/11 
Sth Africa 272/7 v Ireland 141 (33.2 ov)
Sth Africa won by 131 runs

----------


## sunnyy02

पॉइंट टेबल 
Teams	Mat	Won	Lost	Tied	N/R	Pts	Net RR
Group A
N Zealand	       5	4	1	0	0	8	+1.957
Pakistan	       5	4	1	0	0	8	+0.729
Sri Lanka      	5	3	1	0	1	7	+2.705
Australia	       4	3	0	0	1	7	+1.645
Zimbabwe      	5	1	4	0	0	2	-0.669
Canada	       5	1	4	0	0	2	-2.046
Kenya	       5	0	5	0	0	0	-3.005
Teams	Mat	Won	Lost	Tied	N/R	Pts	Net RR
Group B
Sth Africa    	5	4	1	0	0	8	+1.606
India	                5       3	1	1	0	7	+0.768
West Indies	4	3	1	0	0	6	+2.206
Bangladesh	5	3	2	0	0	6	-0.765
England	       5	2	2	1	0	5	+0.013
Ireland	       5	1	4	0	0	2	-0.881
Netherlands	5	0	5	0	0	0	-2.38

----------


## sunnyy02

:Globe: क्रिकेट  वर्ल्ड  कप  विन्नेर्स  लिस्ट  :Globe: 


1975 - West Indies
1979 - West Indies
1983 - India
1987 - Australia
1992 - Pakistan
1996 - Sri Lanka
1999 - Australia
2003 - Australia
2007 - Australia
2011-   ?

----------


## sunnyy02

कुछ पुरानी यादै*

----------


## sunnyy02

16-3-11 आज का मैच   
     Canada 211 v Australia 212/3 (34.5 ov) 
Australia won by 7 wickets (with 91 balls remaining)
शेन वॉटसन चार छक्कों की मदद से 94 रन  ऑस्ट्रेलिया 34.5 ओवर  में अपने लक्ष्य तक पहुँच है,         बंगलौर में कनाडा के खिलाफ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

england v/s west indies


england win and entered in quterfinal

----------


## miss.dabangg

> क्रिकेट  वर्ल्ड  कप  विन्नेर्स  लिस्ट 
> 
> 
> 1975 - West Indies
> 1979 - West Indies
> 1983 - India
> 1987 - Australia
> 1992 - Pakistan
> 1996 - Sri Lanka
> ...




*इंडिया :clap::clap:*

----------


## sunnyy02

18/3/2011
Netherlands 306 v Ireland 307/4 (47.4 ov)
Ireland won by 6 wickets (with 14 balls remaining)

Sri Lanka 265/9 v New Zealand 153 (35 ov)
Sri Lanka won by 112 runs

----------


## sunnyy02

Highest totals 
Team	            Score	Overs	RR	Inns	Opposition	Ground	Match 
India	            370/4	50	7.4	1	v Bangladesh	Dhaka 19 feb		
New Zealand   358/6	50	7.16	1	v Canada	Mumbai	13-March
South Africa    351/5	50	7.02	1	v Netherlands	Mohali 3 march		
India	            338	49.5	6.78	1	v England	Bangalore	27-Feb
England	    338/8	50	6.76	2	v India	Bangalore	27-Feb

----------


## sunnyy02

हैप्पी होली 
 :Tiranga: भारत की शानदार जीत :Tiranga:

----------


## sunnyy02

:Tiranga:  :bloom:  :Tiranga:

----------


## sunnyy02

क्वाटर फा इ नल  आज ---------------- वेस्ट इंडस व/स पाकिस्थान

----------


## sunnyy02

:Tiranga: भारत की शानदार विजय :Tiranga:

----------


## sunnyy02

दोस्तों भारत वर्ल्ड कप से मात्र  २ कदम दूर अगला मैच पाकिस्थान से तो क्रप्या इस सूत्र के माध्यम से भारत का होसला बढाऐ वर्ल्ड कप अब  हमारे पास ही होगाcome on INDIA........................ :Tiranga: ..........

----------


## SUNIL1107

*विश्व विजेता को हरा कर वापस घर भेजने पर और टीम इंडिया को विश्व कप की दौड़ में पहली सीढ़ी पार करने की हार्दिक बधाई, दोस्तों आप सभी की दुआएं रंग लायीं , हम सब एक बार फिर से दुआ करें कि भारत की जीत का यह विजय रथ विश्व कप जीतने तक अनवरत रूप से चलता रहे !*

----------


## sunnyy02

जिओ खिलाडी वाहै*वाहै
बजा*के*चुटकी*धूल*चट  *दे........
जौर*लगा*के*दे*घुमा*क  े*...........
चक*दै*इंडिया 
दोस्तों भारत वर्ल्ड कप से मात्र २ कदम दूर अगला मैच पाकिस्थान से तो क्रप्या इस सूत्र के माध्यम से भारत का होसला बढाऐ वर्ल्ड कप अब हमारे पास ही होगाcome on INDIA..................................

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बेहद बेहद बधाई.. टीम इंडिया,,
मेरे लिए तो वर्ल्ड कप हम जीत गए हैं.. 

*

----------


## guruji

बड़ी बात :
पाक क्रिकेटर उमर अकमल के पिता ने मोहाली मैच के बाद लौटते समय भारतीय क्रिकेट दल को सेमीफ़ाईनल में जीत पर बधाई देते हुए पत्रकारों से कहा कि मैच में हार-जीत तो होती ही रहती है। उन्हें अपनी टीम की हार का गम है मगर फ़ाइनल में वे चाहेंगे कि भारत जीते ताकि विश्व कप 'घर' में ही रहे !

----------


## guruji

*भारत ने क्रिकेट विश्वकप जीत लिया ! सभी को बहुत बहुत बधाई !*

----------


## draculla

*मेरी ओर से भी हमारे सभी देशवासियों को वर्ल्ड कप जीतने की हार्दिक बधाई/

   :clap:   :clap:    
*

----------


## sunnyy02

...... मस्त सूत्र है.......

----------


## sunnyy02

...... मस्त सूत्र है.......:anna:

----------


## sunnyy02

:Tiranga:  :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:

----------


## sunnyy02

central 14central 14central 14central 14

----------

